# Just Chillin



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Hard to believe this sleepy wee fluffball gave the vet such a hard time when he was having his booster and checkup


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

Butter wouldn't melt!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

lol Little does he know his "new wee sister" arrives in a few weeks and his peace will be well and truly shattered


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww, he's gorgeous


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Awwww how sweet, i love the scratch post


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks  The Catrix set has been good we recently extended it to accomodate some new fleece beds so our new girl has a space when we get her a week on thursday


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his gorgeous!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful and you so need to share piccies of his new little sister. Nothing like a little sister to ruin it for a big brother.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> his gorgeous!


Thanks 


messyhearts said:


> Beautiful and you so need to share piccies of his new little sister. Nothing like a little sister to ruin it for a big brother.


Cheers  The camera will be charged and ready for action when she arrives.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Totally chilled  and absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect  poor little paws :lol:


----------

